# what WiFi tether app are you using?



## stayin100 (Aug 31, 2011)

Can't seem to get WiFi tether working on my girls bionic, which app are you using?


----------



## bmcgov (Jun 14, 2011)

I just use the stock mobile hotspot. Used the SQLite hack to change entitlement check to 0. There is a good how-to video by TweakMyDevice 



. Had to restart phone a few times before it worked, but it works great now.


----------



## willbur73 (Oct 17, 2011)

DO NOT DO ThaT!

The database hack does _not_ stop verizon from identifying your data as tethered. All it does is disable the verizon redirects and prompt pages to get you to pay for tether. It lets you turn on the app and use it, but you are COMPLETELY traceable and trackable by verizon. The more people use this method, the more Verizon see's exactly how many Gb's per month go to people "secretly" tethering, and they will only amp up their efforts against it.

Basically, when you activate the mobile hotspot it pulls identification numbers from your SIM that are currently not hackable. Verizon will then see all your data through that wifi connection as a different ID as your regular data, and bam, they see it.

So far, people do not seem to be getting charged yet, but some have. It is very risky. and it highlights how many people use it.

Don't use it.


----------



## SOGJC (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, I'm using the stock mobile hotspot with the SQlite hack for two months and no problem at all. My bill remain the same.


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, when Verizon comes knocking at my door about this, I'll just use my lame duck defense.


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

Ive been averaging 150gb a month and no throttle or word from verizon!


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

LOL at this whole thread. You guys are going to regret these hacks. Trust me.

If you need it, pay for it.

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using Tapatalk


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

"lrs421 said:


> LOL at this whole thread. You guys are going to regret these hacks. Trust me.
> 
> If you need it, pay for it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using Tapatalk


Agree that if you need it you should pay. I think they should charge for days you use and not when you don't automatically (instead of having to turn it off and on yourself.) It's less than a dollar per day.that way.

But what I really think is you should be able to ★use★ the data you've paid for however you want. I understand that excessive use (unlimited grandfathered) has to be considered but if tiered the extra fee for a native function is just a money grab on their part.

I'd like a legal way to make it "hurt" them (in my case big red) but even going to another carrier is jumping out of pan into fire... Anyway for less than a dollar a day you should turn it on and off when needed or they should just bill it that way-until they stop ripping us off over it anyway.


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

I mean honestly the best you can get is 10 GB for 80 bucks and they have the gall to charge a 10 per gigabyte penalty! Am I not the only one that thinks that\\\'s completely outrageous? Is it for sure labeled as tethered data?? Whered u hear that?


----------



## Wikkdwarrior (Jun 7, 2011)

ive never used tether apps before as i have wifi at home, but just for ishts and giggles i tried barnacle tether from the market to tether my friends ipod 4 and it worked flawlessly, you do have to be rooted tho


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Those of you questioning the ethics of "illegal tethering", save it. This thread is asking about what apps work and what don't. If you want to preach, take it to PM or start another thread.


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

It sucks they charge you even if your Data is unlimited.... their Double Dipp'n by making you pay this


----------



## sirrous (Sep 22, 2011)

\"mackentosh\" said:


> It sucks they charge you even if your Data is unlimited.... their Double Dipp\'n by making you pay this


You could try setting up a vpn and forward your data transfers through that. That way your connection is encrypted therefore Verizon can\'t see exactly what you are doing.


----------



## NinjaTivo (Oct 24, 2011)

Honestly....$30 a month for UNLIMITED 4G is WELL worth it.

I've heard of people getting their plans terminated for using that Stock hotspot exploit.

Currently there is no 3rd party tethering app for the bionic.

If you don't NEED it, just wait for the app. If you do need it, just buy it. It's worth it.


----------



## 7bigjohn (Oct 13, 2011)

I really appreciate your warning us about this. Unlimited 4G is a wonderful thing i would hate to loose. Its a shame to loose the tethering though. I used it quite a bit on my trip to yellowestone last summer and really don\'t know if i could do it again without it! Another $30 a month is just too much for me to spend.


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Those of you questioning the ethics of "illegal tethering", save it. This thread is asking about what apps work and what don't. If you want to preach, take it to PM or start another thread.


Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using Tapatalk

It has nothing to do with preaching, it's unsafe to do and Verizon has gotten real smart real quick. It's not worth the risk unless you really need to tether and if you do, just pay for it. At&t threatened to change contract terms, Verizon has actually started to do it. Believe me or not, it's your contract.

I don't want to see anyone get smacked by Big Red but if you play with fire....


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

lrs421 said:


> It has nothing to do with preaching, it's unsafe to do and Verizon has gotten real smart real quick. It's not worth the risk unless you really need to tether and if you do, just pay for it..


Verizon didn't see very far into future when they offered unlimited. Or they did and it was all in the moment marketing. Either way:fail.

Moving on I can see that there is a need for tiered plans. I use less than 2GB because I pay for Cable at home and don't use net much at work accept to test wifi ap which I can use as well.

I am grandfathered unlimited (for now).

Were I to use this as my main internet (not really feasible since others at my house also use internet) I would use much more. What are my options under a tiered plan? Pretty much I would be bent over. They need to fix that-but I understand that they can't just give it away.

So tiered pricing needs to be more reasonable and mobile hotspot should work across devices and be on a pay as you need ($1day) convenience. I should be able to use a hotspot device at home and also via my phone on road with my tablet. Charge for devices and make data reasonable to cost to provide it.

Seems to me they would actually make money since I would drop cable, by device, and pay tiered/reasonable data plan.

Until then I think hotspot on cellular should be pay as you use <$1 a day.


----------

